# How do you think you did on Local 3 nyc test!



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a poll for all the people out there that have taken the local 3 NYC ibew aptitude test. lets here how you think you did.


----------



## JayWater (Apr 25, 2009)

the math part i know i did good on ... but the other parts caught me offguard so im praying that i passed... i need it for me and my daughter so if i dont pass just another hurdle in life and ill go for the westchester local 3


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I aced it with one hand tied behind my back and both eyes closed.:thumbup:


----------

